# Rhino smoke??



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok not to sure about this but i found a 2006 rhino 660 with 28 swamplites. Guy said its sluggish taking off but if u get on the gas it does fine. (Im thinking clutch kit) but the kicker is it smokes. He claims it has never been sunk. He said he just changed the valves and timing chain and "the smoke should clear up". What do u guys think? Go or pass..


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Could be valve guide buy for $350 you can put a 686 kit in it.


----------

